# NC lien laws



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Great, thanks for the heads up


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> It just came to may attention that some new NC lien laws are going into effect soon. It's easier to lose your lien rights, it appears you will have to file a notice early in the job in order to protect your lien rights instead of waiting until there is a problem. I've not digested the whole thing, but just wanted to post it on here in case anyone else was not aware of it.


Link to the info?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This does ever state


~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ceb58 said:


> Link to the info?


I got this


> NC State Lien Law changes go in to effect April 1, 2013
> If you have any questions regarding the changes please contact the NHC Development Services Center at:


in an email from the county I work in.

I then did an internet search to get additional information.


Doing a search I found this


> Contractors/Subcontractors: To preserve their lien rights, contractors and subcontractors must provide written notice to the lien agent within 15 days of first furnishing labor or materials (exceptions apply for single-family home builders). Contractors and subcontractors must also provide the lien agent’s contact information to any subcontractors who are not required to furnish labor at the project site within three days of entering into such subcontracts. Failure to provide this notice exposes contractors and subcontractors to potential claims for damages. (effective April 1)


 at here.
http://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/changes-to-north-carolina-lien-and-bond-83344/


----------

